# Schwinn surprise



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

I picked up this '70s Sears Spyder 5 speed  from  @kirk thomas.  I thought it was red and almost bought a seat for it before I had the bike in hand. I started fooling around with it yesterday and thought my brainwashed Schwinn mind was playing tricks on me. Sure enough someone at some point placed a Schwinn decal on the Sears bike. It is under a lot of grime, leading me to believe it has been there a long time. On top of  that it turned out to be a green Spyder. I LOVE GREEN BIKES! As always too many projects too little time this one moves up on the list  but not to the top. The universal energy led me to this one for sure.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked up this '70s Sears Spyder 5 speed  from  @kirk thomas.  I thought it was red and almost bought a seat for it before I had the bike in hand. I started fooling around with it yesterday and thought my brainwashed Schwinn mind was playing tricks on me. Sure enough someone at some point placed a Schwinn decal on the Sears bike. It is under a lot of grime, leading me to believe it has been there a long time. On top of  that it turned out to be a green Spyder. I LOVE GREEN BIKES! As always too many projects too little time this one moves up on the list  but not to the top. The universal energy led me to this one for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1423425
> 
> ...



When I was 1st learning; bought a frame thinking it was a Schwinn straight bar for $20. Turned out it was a Columbia. I was a little happy, a little sad, and had a little embarrassment .... glad it worked out to be a positive thing for you. Funny how some grime makes a difference in what you may or may not have huh.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 3, 2021)

Back in high school a buddy painted his Schwinn Varsity and put Peugeot decals on it. not sure why.


----------

